
Tesla Cybertruck: How deadly is it? - jasimq
https://medium.com/@jasimqazi/tesla-cybertruck-how-deadly-is-it-ef821abc9ede
======
uberman
The author is probably thinking about what is sometimes called 5 mph bumpers.

These minimize/protect the vehicle from damage in low speed collisions not
pedestrians. The insurance industry lobbied for them and my guess is that the
"cybertruck" will ultimately come with some form of bumper.

As a pedestrian, what you certainly don't want to be hit with is a hood
ornament like those on Jaguars. Fun fact originally hood ornaments were
statically affixed to the vehicle before people realized they would eviscerate
pedestrians.

~~~
Jamwinner
I have fond memories of rolling across the expansive hood of an 80's lincoln
as it rolled through a stop sign in southern california. My bike was fine, but
the proud square badge left a superficial scrape across my abdomen. Otherwise
uninjured, with an awesome 'scar' to show my friends, I thought it was
awesome. Surely, a solidly affixed one may have proven disasterous. I was less
excited when a schoolbus did the same. Dispite conforming to none of the
modern safety standards, I had no cool scar, just the terror of nearly being
thrown under bus tires.

Not sure what that says for the Tesla, or modern suv/cuvs in general.

Also, the actual bumpers have been invisible, as they now hide behind plastic
facias. No cars have metal front ends anymore for pedestrian safety. Even
hoods have a required clerance above the engine, hence the recent high hooline
trend. Not sure how the electric truck will handle that gracefully.

------
celticninja
This should be a tweet not a medium post.

